# gloss/damage on black granite 12+12 tiles



## johnny 1819hole (Jul 2, 2006)

I installed black granit tiles on a bar top.grouted and cleaned off excess after grouting granit had a haze to it. cleaned off top with granite cleaner.Made it way worse the shine is deadend looks like the claener [for gloss granite]stained it.Is there anyway to get that high gloss shine back? please help thanks Johnny 1819 hole


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

black granite like black galaxy usually isnt as dark and black naturally. they coat it with an agent that shines it up and makes it look glossier. 
the cleaner you used probably removed that agent. you should test on a spare piece of granite or small area before you use a new agent on something.

you can look into something like:
http://www.aquamix.com/for_home_use/products/pg_detail.asp?pdid=48326&pgid=37155

as always, test a small area if you try someting like that.


----------

